# For Donna!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The leaf fans watching the game! Let's see the Boston pride! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE it!!!!! Hubby is playing hockey tonight. When he gets home I am going to tell him we need to rise to the challenge


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome! Haha can't wait to see. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

For this who don't know...Toronto is playing Boston in the NHL playoffs. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

go Bruins!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg!!!! how small is that jersey!!!! Willow is too cute! But....go leafs go!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

HAHA Years ago Dillon went to build a bear and that was the bears shirt! It just about fit her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha awesome!!! Lady's is a toddler t-shirt...the jerseys for dogs are like $50


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake said we better win after this

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha awe that poor boy!! hahaha too funny! did you have a tasty treat to keep him still? B ( my hubby) is loving the pictures...it is an intense game so far!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is very good at the wait command  Nick (hubby) is going to have a stroke if we don't score soon. Dillon (son) saw the pic for Willow and said I am getting her an Oilers shirt.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol B can't sit down he is pacing the room...this is a nail biter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is your son an oilers fan?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait a minute, I like the Leafs, but grew up in Pittsburgh! Go Pens!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow is adorable!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Suze, I am a leaf fan...but I grew up in Ottawa so...GO SENS GO!!! hahah lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He likes players more than teams and right now he is hung up on all things Canadian. :canada:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you hear Nick yell all they way up there?  I'm going to bed while it is still kind of safe.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol no me and lady were hiding from the happy yelling here! Lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

And it goes to 7 in Boston

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I lived in Ottawa for years....I think Boston would win I am not a big leaf fan Go Boston Go!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on then what was the outcome ????? Who'd have thought you ladies could have so much fun while we were all asleep 
Your poos look fabulous.... Such sports xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Come on then what was the outcome ????? Who'd have thought you ladies could have so much fun while we were all asleep
> Your poos look fabulous.... Such sports xxx


The out come is one more game. Going to have to come up with better pics this time!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All this hockey stuff goes right over my head - as I suspect is the case for most of us over here....
That said my eldest is a big fan of the Ottowa Senators and tells me he is not shaving until they go out...
Any excuse


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! Ottawa Senators are my home team...and if the Leafs are out...my jersey will come out of the closet...my hubby as well is not shaving while the leafs remain in.

Donna, B is trying to plan pictures for tonight!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is shaving significant ?????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA YES! men do this silly thing..along with the majority of players, and they grow what they call a playoff beard....they just stop shaving untill their team is out of the playoffs...kind of like being superstitious and not changing your socks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds better than not changing socks ..... Need some whiskers shots then xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will grab some for you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake said we better win after this
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


oh my goodness now That is a good dog! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is almost game time!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Me and my girl ready for the game.

And for Karen here is a playoff beard! 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Two thumbs up :twothumbs: Love your house!!! My pic is one the way


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome picture! And thank you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Willow is really just too cute! And Jake is such a good handsome boy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!! Hubby loves Lady. I said I don't think she is an English. We are now hocked on that color  
(i am not even watching the game. work was stressful enough)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

new use for the bear head if the Bruins lose

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahhah that's funny! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is an American cocker mini poodle mix....lol are you going to go for number 3???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady can't handle the stress









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2



Go Jake and Willow Boston rules


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Go Jake and Willow Boston rules


Ahhhhhh over time!!!!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady can't handle the stress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Lady all stressed out so sad...........She is adorable in her little sweater but she is wearing the wrong one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well done Boston...you did not give up....lady is sad...but hubby is heart broken.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:congrats::congrats: Boston Won!!!!!!!:first:

Sorry Amanda hope Lady will recover soon and your hubby too I grew up watching Boston cause my American neighbors from Boston watched it in my hometown of Nova Scotia. 

Way to go Jake and Willow


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sorry, Mo!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up on this thread - brilliant pictures, how cute are they all in their little sweaters, hope Lady is cheering up now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard luck Mo - and all the best with cheering up Hubby 
Donna the cat is going to need a new bed then... 
Someone please tell me what happens with the Senators.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady is an American cocker mini poodle mix....lol are you going to go for number 3???


no. I would love one but not right now. I feel the same way I did about children two parents, two dogs. it is the perfect number. 
We are totally smitten with golden English cockapoos but willow is too much work. 
Give lady and hubby a hug for me. tell them you can't keep a good bear down. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> :congrats::congrats: Boston Won!!!!!!!:first:
> 
> Sorry Amanda hope Lady will recover soon and your hubby too I grew up watching Boston cause my American neighbors from Boston watched it in my hometown of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Way to go Jake and Willow


Jake and I had gone to bed which ended up bring a waist of time as hubby and his screaming when they won woke us up! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love this thread! Fantastic photos Donna and Mo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures ladies, I didn't realise the next match would be soooo soon.


B looking good thanks ..... If I've got it right do the whiskers go now xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes! Whiskers were to be gone this morning...I will see when I get home from work if that actually was the case.


----------

